# Can someone verify the base dimensions / bolt pattern of the PM932?



## tlmartin84 (Apr 24, 2017)

I am about to Start building my stand, (my machine arrives next month) and was hoping someone could provide me with the base dimensions and bolt pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## jbolt (Apr 24, 2017)

The base on mine is 400 mm wide by 590 mm deep. Unfortunately the coolant splash covers I put on don't allow me access to measure the bolt pattern. Based on my experience with other Chinese machine I would expect some variation in dimentions so it might be better to wait for the machine.


----------



## richz (Apr 25, 2017)

I would wait, my bolt hole pattern is 15 1/4" X 18 1/8" but the pattern is not square with the base footprint.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Apr 25, 2017)

This is the dimensions of the PM932 I bought in 2012. As you can see the hole pattern is not perfectly symmetrical so I agree it would be better to wait until your machine arrives before drilling the holes.


----------



## tlmartin84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks fella's.  I plan to wait.  Just trying to get enough material gathered up.

Johnny,  those dimensions are for the stand correct?  I'm not getting the stand, I'm building my own.  Any chance you have dimensions of the actual mill base.

Anyone know how tall the top of the table is from the bottom of the base?


----------



## jbolt (Apr 28, 2017)

tlmartin84 said:


> Anyone know how tall the top of the table is from the bottom of the base?



Mine is 10.02"


----------



## axa88 (Nov 6, 2021)

Sorry about the thread necromancy, but as im starting building a stand for my PM 932 before getting it, id like to know the dimenstions of the base of the mill itself.  the manual has vague info at that.
Ill wait to drill the holes but it would be great if i could get a good idea of so i could design my stand.
Thanis


----------



## axa88 (Nov 20, 2021)

Bump...

Ready to fabricate the mill base supports, anyone willing to give me the bolt dimensions?

The manual mentions nothing the sort.
Of course it's very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Cletus (Nov 20, 2021)

The bases of these machine castings are anything but precise.   My advice is that you wait till you receive your machine.  As for the hole locations, you will certainly want to transfer punch those at that time.  I was eagerly looking for the same info when I ordered my PM935 and very glad now that I waited.


----------



## axa88 (Nov 20, 2021)

I understand the lack of precision from the previous thread comments but I merely want to fabricate the members directly under the base bolting holes. Each member will be 3 inches wide so I'm giving myself plenty of room for error after the mill arrives and can sett the anchor holes precisely. I won't have this much time in the staging area when the mill arrives so I really really hope to do it before arrival.


Any help please? Just a rough estimate...


----------



## axa88 (Nov 22, 2021)

axa88 said:


> I understand the lack of precision from the previous thread comments but I merely want to fabricate the members directly under the base bolting holes. Each member will be 3 inches wide so I'm giving myself plenty of room for error after the mill arrives and can sett the anchor holes precisely. I won't have this much time in the staging area when the mill arrives so I really really hope to do it before arrival.
> 
> 
> Any help please? Just a rough estimate...


For anyone that stumbles here in the future, I found this note on the machine Description details web page:

*Bolt Mounting Pattern, Milling Machine Base (Where the machine would bolt to either a work bench or to the cast iron base) Approx. 12-3/4 Wide x 18-3/4 Deep, 9/16” Hole Diameter*


----------

